# Any opinions of the SMG transmission?



## jwalker (Jun 19, 2002)

I plan on ordering an M3 Convertible in the coming weeks and am still undecided between the SMG and 6-speed manual. Any current owners or anyone else have any opinions on the SMG and if it is worth the extra cash? Also, how much performance will I lose?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

You won't lose any performance with SMG! Gains: perfect shifts every time, perfect rev-matches every time :bigpimp: 

I like it!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

jwalker said:


> *I plan on ordering an M3 Convertible in the coming weeks and am still undecided between the SMG and 6-speed manual. Any current owners or anyone else have any opinions on the SMG and if it is worth the extra cash? Also, how much performance will I lose? *


Just ask yourself if you want an automatic or a manual.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Any opinions of the SMG transmission?*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Just ask yourself if you want an automatic or a manual. *


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Any opinions of the SMG transmission?*



nate328Ci said:


> * *


Good morning! :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Any opinions of the SMG transmission?*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Good morning! :lmao:  *


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

jwalker said:


> *I plan on ordering an M3 Convertible in the coming weeks and am still undecided between the SMG and 6-speed manual. Any current owners or anyone else have any opinions on the SMG and if it is worth the extra cash? Also, how much performance will I lose? *


I have a 2002 SMG Coupe. I also have a 2000 5 speed M Roadster (actually now my wife's car, but she let's me drive it ).

I love SMG. The more I drive it, the more I like it. The first time I drove it, I thought it was neat and I was not unhappy I had gotten it. But every mile since then, I come to appreciate it more. It may not be for everyone, but it IS right for me.

As to performance loss, yes, there is some versus a perfectly driven stick. BUT, it is much easier to drive the SMG perfectly every time versus the stick. And one slight bobble with the stick, and the SMG wins. Typical tests seem to put it as 0.1 - 0.3 seconds slower 0 to 60. Remember that all F1 cars use a similar systems as it makes for a winning combination.

As to the automatic/manual debate, those terms do not fit the SMG. It is neither, and it is both. The language has not caught up with the reality. It is similar to both, and not like either. 

Best thing would be to try and find one to try out first. But it does take a couple of thousand miles to fuly appreciate it. A short test drive may not convince you, unless you really don't like it.

Do realize that there have been a few cases of those buying SMG that sold their cars to get a stick. There have been a lot more sticks sold to buy SMGs though.


----------



## shahin (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any opinions of the SMG transmission?*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Just ask yourself if you want an automatic or a manual. *


SMG has an auto mode but its a sequential not automatic transmission. A lot more advanced than your little "steptronic" tranny.


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *You won't lose any performance with SMG! Gains: perfect shifts every time, perfect rev-matches every time :bigpimp:
> 
> I like it! *


AND, a guy can left foot brake!!

Ed


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

Get the SMG, it's awesome. Car and Driver tested the 0-60 times the same as the stick. The broken in stick M3 (with 40,000miles) was .3 faster than the SMG at the end of the quarter though. But that's because it's broken in. And you don't have to worry about scratching gears on accident.


----------



## JBsC5 (May 18, 2002)

Without a doubt get the SMG II system..its the worlds most advanced road car system. The consistancy in perfection makes this the true way to go for sports car enthusiasts..

I believe this to be the best 2400 dollar option you can buy. 

The downshifts are perfect as well and for that alone you should order it. 

Please excuse me if I sound overly enthusiastic but BMW's SMG II system is among the worlds best..if not the worlds best road car system. 

Order it up with the SMG! 

And enjoy consistant perfection.


----------



## Carolina M3 (Jul 22, 2002)

Loving the SMG as well. You won't regret it.
C


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Just picked mine up last week, SMG truly is amazing. A whole new sort of driving experience. Together with the M3, it's really special. I did the Performance Center Delivery, so I got to drive an SMG M3 there prior to taking my own away. I can't say enough for the experience. It's a short driver's school and just a taste of the Car Control Clinic, but allows you to see and feel what the car can do and then baby your new one until it's broken in.


----------



## JoN6758 (Jun 12, 2002)

*how do u control it?*

do u control the smg where the stick would be or do u control it on the steering wheel?


----------



## Double///M (Jul 27, 2002)

SMG is well worth the cash! There are no performance losses whatsoever in either the engine, the transmission or the driveline compared to a regular M3 as these are all identical. The "only"difference is that the clutch and gear-shift-mechanism are operated by actuators rather than by a human foot/hand. All under control of a computer.

It is true that you can get a manual M3 to go 0-60 a little bit faster than an SMG M3. However, this is done by "powershifting" which puts a *very* heavy strain on the clutch and gearbox severely reducing their life (to only a few runs?).

My $0.02.


----------



## SGSMGM3 (Jun 18, 2002)

You can shift from both. I also just picked up my SMG M3 last week and i love the SMG more and more everytime I drive it. It's the shit. You can control how smooth and how fast you want the car to shift. It even rolls back on hills if you let go of the gas. Trust us, you won't regret it.


----------



## Randy_G (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Any opinions of the SMG transmission?*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> Just ask yourself if you want an automatic or a manual. *


If you want an automatic, better get a 330. SMG is definitely not an automatic. After only a few days with SMG, the only time I would ever use automatic mode is if I have something in my hand, like a phone or a coffee cup. It just doesn't work very well as an automatic transmission. Even in automatic mode, you roll back on hills unless you activate the hill holder feature, and the shifting feels weird, very awkward. In sequential mode, you have a surprising amount of control over exactly how shifts happen, by subtle modulations of the throttle. I really wish people would get some real information about SMG before trying to tell the world what SMG "really" is. It's something new, genuinely different from anything that's been offered in a street car before. I hate automatics, and I'm liking SMG more each time I drive it.


----------



## DINANISR3 (Aug 16, 2002)

*SMG vs. Manual*

In my opinion i think that SMG is for female drivers who want an M3. i have driven my friends SMG and it is smooth and a remarkable transmission. but it takes out the whole fun in driving. i was in sixth gear cruising on the freeway. when a c32 amg pulls up next to me. in my car i would just drop the clutch and pop it into 3rd.. in my friends car i had to click on the paddle shiter 3 times to get me there.. with the SMG you cannot drop it into neutral by dropping the clutch.. in my opinon why spend thousands more on a SMG when you can buy or upgrade your car with aftermarket parts for that price. for example dinan software, intake, and transmission software.. it will easily pull on a stock smg with the mods....


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: SMG vs. Manual*



DINANISR3 said:


> *In my opinion i think that SMG is for female drivers who want an M3. i have driven my friends SMG and it is smooth and a remarkable transmission. but it takes out the whole fun in driving. i was in sixth gear cruising on the freeway. when a c32 amg pulls up next to me. in my car i would just drop the clutch and pop it into 3rd.. in my friends car i had to click on the paddle shiter 3 times to get me there.. with the SMG you cannot drop it into neutral by dropping the clutch.. in my opinon why spend thousands more on a SMG when you can buy or upgrade your car with aftermarket parts for that price. for example dinan software, intake, and transmission software.. it will easily pull on a stock smg with the mods.... *


Dinan software does nothing for performance, there are no intakes available and, transmission software?


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: SMG vs. Manual*



DINANISR3 said:


> *In my opinion i think that SMG is for female drivers who want an M3. i have driven my friends SMG and it is smooth and a remarkable transmission. but it takes out the whole fun in driving. i was in sixth gear cruising on the freeway. when a c32 amg pulls up next to me. in my car i would just drop the clutch and pop it into 3rd.. in my friends car i had to click on the paddle shiter 3 times to get me there.. with the SMG you cannot drop it into neutral by dropping the clutch.. in my opinon why spend thousands more on a SMG when you can buy or upgrade your car with aftermarket parts for that price. for example dinan software, intake, and transmission software.. it will easily pull on a stock smg with the mods.... *


Well, since the car isn't yours I wouldn't expect an expert opinion. I can understand your comments, but I don't think male or female has anything to do with it. You need to drive SMG for a while to begin to be entirely comfortable/confident with it.

No, it doen't take the fun out of driving at all. It's something entirely different. You have a right not to like it though. It's your choice.


----------

